# Part European Dark polecat kits for sale!!!



## bethany.orr (Jun 1, 2010)

10 week old dark kits for sale.
We have 4 hobs and 5 jills left, all from good working stock. 
Mother is a 3/4 european dark polecat and father is half european polecat. Both parents can be seen. All kits are handled daily, healthy and ready to go. For sale at a reduced price of £20 each due to large litters.

For further information or questions please feel free to contact me at [email protected] or call me n 07817936371


----------

